# UG Anavar worth the risk?



## fray5 (Jan 27, 2011)

Planning an spring/early summer lean gain cycle with prop and looking for another compound to go along with it; it's my fourth cycle for those wondering. I'm leaning towards anavar at 60mgs/day and my sources are all UG. Problem is, I always see this stuff being faked and as pricey as it is, I was wondering if it's worth the risk of buying and it possibly being bunk? And in that case, is there something better to go with?


----------



## Swoleisback (Jan 27, 2011)

You'll be ok just go with a trusted sponsor. I use Z's dom var. Got great results bought more I was so pleased , but it is pricey


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 27, 2011)

Tryout our sponsors all products are G2G.


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a good choice.

.world-pharma.org/products/487/oxanabol_tablets-_anavar


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2011)

Right now i have on stock only BD anavar Oxanabol and i can deliver it fast!


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2011)

Fixed it


----------



## fray5 (Jan 27, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Right now i have on stock only BD anavar Oxanabol and i can deliver it fast!



I would love to give it a try WP but it's out of my price range. I've heard only great things about you guys tho and hopefully someday I can give you all a try!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jan 28, 2011)

Do not buy any UG anavar because it is never anavar.


----------



## Grozny (Jan 28, 2011)

fray5 said:


> Planning an spring/early summer lean gain cycle with prop and looking for another compound to go along with it; it's my fourth cycle for those wondering. I'm leaning towards anavar at 60mgs/day and my sources are all UG. Problem is, I always see this stuff being faked and as pricey as it is, I was wondering if it's worth the risk of buying and it possibly being bunk? And in that case, is there something better to go with?



 These are very very difficault and expensive API's like FluoxyM or Oxandrolone. 

In the past I've analysed samples from the biggest UG labs claiming they buy real pharma grade, but still they had a 35% purity rate. 
Now imo if u want to buy a quality oxan or fluoxy go with WP its 100% trusted source.


----------



## ROID (Jan 28, 2011)

maybe try Tbol or winstrol ?

tren ??


----------



## Grozny (Jan 28, 2011)

ROID said:


> maybe try Tbol or winstrol ?
> 
> tren ??



it would be also my choice go with oral turinabol, TO has cholesterol reducing effects at lower dosages, and even with  higher doses its not even near as hard on cholesterol as Winstrol. But  Winstrol is famous for  tuning your cholesterol levels to shit and OT is  about one third cheaper than Anavar.


----------



## fray5 (Jan 28, 2011)

ROID said:


> maybe try Tbol or winstrol ?
> 
> tren ??


 

The more I think about it, I'm getting closer to going with Tbol. I really would love to give Tren a shot but with this being my fourth cycle, I'm not sure if I'm ready for it yet.


----------



## fray5 (Jan 28, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> Do not buy any UG anavar because it is never anavar.


 
Exactly why I made this thread. That's what I've always heard.


----------

